
Code Rush - Netscape Mozilla Documentary 1998 - 2000 - kreutz
http://www.organizedwonder.com/videos/1109
======
phenylene
If you liked that documentary, here's more:
<http://www.clickmovement.org/coderush>

Comes with lots of extra footage:
<http://clickmovement.org/code_rush_footage_nods>

~~~
cuero
Thank you!

------
keyle
Even though most of the non-tech people on camera made little sense, I thought
this was a great documentary.

It shows how people trade health for little reward in the end. And so many
people just go flying under the radar, while they are the real people behind
the products we use today.

It's all about the entrepreneurs these days, what happened to those C++
hackers working long into the night?

Ah that's right, they don't look great on magazine covers.

~~~
codemac
Oh, those hackers are still hacking, on C and C++ and a few other languages.

All of these cloud technologies? All of this high performance storage,
networking, virtualization? It's not written in ruby...

I think the difference is that you're on Hacker News, run by a startup
accelerator. It's in their interest (albeit unintentionally as far as I can
tell) to create a culture/cult around the value of being the founder, not the
hacker.

------
MikeCapone
I wish there was more documentarians around, following anyone doing something
interesting. Not sure how to help make that happen, but there are so many
projects that I would love to see how they were developed, even if years
later.

For example: I'd love if documentarians followed Elon Musk around..

------
nsfmc
There's a really nicely annotated version on waxy.org

<http://waxy.org/2009/07/code_rush_in_the_creative_commons/>

if you haven't watched code rush yet, the annotations are really a fantastic
addition to it and i'd suggest starting there instead.

edit/comment: the annotations are mostly useful, if like me, you want to
rewind to some particular scene when showing part of the film to a friend. i
found them pretty useful, but, ymmv :)

------
MikeCapone
Are there any other good documentaries about the dot-com bubble era that
people here would recommend? I've only seen Startup.com:

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

As a younger person who lives thousands of miles away from Silicon Valley, I'd
love to see more video from that time. I read tons about it, but reading and
seeing are different things. AS the end of Code Rush, the investment banker
who talks about how in a couple years physical banks might not be around and
how the GAP shouldn't be renovating its store but rather invest more money in
its website said so much about the kind of mania that took place at the time.
I'd love to see more.

~~~
petercooper
It's not a movie but I'd definitely recommend the book about the Boo.com
fiasco: <http://www.amazon.com/Boo-Hoo-Dot-Com-Story/dp/0099418371> .. I
believe it was Europe's biggest dot com era implosion and you can almost see
why from page one. An enjoyable read.

------
keithpeter
53:36: "This could all turn into television again. It could all be controlled
by a small number of companies who control what we see and hear..."

Nice catch, thanks for posting this.

------
petercooper
If you like this sort of thing, Fog Creek released their 2005 Aardvark'd
documentary for free on YouTube last year:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NRL7YsXjSg> .. not balls off the wall
exciting but an interesting look at a team of interns developing a product.

~~~
derrida
"Sort of thing" for classes of things like computers, coders and offices.
Otherwise _Code Rush_ and _Aardvark'd_ are not comparable. I suggest
_Aardvark'd_ is not worth the time. _Code Rush_ is of interest both
historically & for it's insight into the values and attitudes of some damn
effective programmers (these people practically made the web accessible for
all in a few short years).

------
GFKjunior
My favorite part:

"Not all companies succeed, some fail to embrace change. This is the way
technology in the free market works. The software industries success has not
been driven by government regulation but by freedom and the basic human desire
to learn, to innovate, and to excel." ~Bill Gates

------
Urgo
Direct link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u404SLJj7ig>

------
vermasque
Highly recommended. Gives a "behind-the-scenes" feel. I like JWZ's comment
about how he won the "startup lottery."

------
wslh
Is it available to download from a torrent?

~~~
gkoberger
Yup. And it's been released under a Creative Commons license, so it's
completely legal: <http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/5003144/>

